# Trickfilm



## Malaxo (10. Dezember 2004)

Mir ist nichts besseres eingefallen für den Titel


Wie macht man so was wen man ein Foto hat:

ist das Avatur von jemanden hier im Board


somit THX @ r....    für die Idee


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Dezember 2004)

Das wäre dann wohl ich 

Diesen Stil nennt man im Allgemeinen "Vektor-Stil/Style". Vielleicht suchst du einfach mal hier im Forum.

/edit

Hier ein paar Suchergebnisse:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials174257.html
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials24640.html


----------

